
Recreating the Doctor Who Time Tunnel in GLSL - roywiggins
http://roy.red/slitscan-.html
======
bobajeff
This was pretty neat and works on my Nexus 6:

[https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4dtSWS](https://www.shadertoy.com/view/4dtSWS)

~~~
dTal
Really? Damn. Brings Firefox to its knees on my machine.

~~~
roywiggins
It's down to hardware & driver support, I think.

The post doesn't work well at all on my Moto G, and I don't know why. The
texture generation doesn't work right and the animation fails completely, and
I haven't tried to debug it yet, because probably it's only that particular
device that has whatever particular bug it is.

------
carbeewo
I built a very simple Doctor Who inspired WebGL game a while back. If I had
known how simple this effect was I'd have included it! The (terrible) code is
on GitHub if anybody wants to remix it:
[https://github.com/mattfran/developer-
who](https://github.com/mattfran/developer-who)

------
NoGravitas
There are several tunnel effects in the XScreensaver collection and rss-glx
(timetunnel, atunnel, blocktube, hufo's tunnel). I don't know if any of them
use this same approach. Maybe Hufo's tunnel does, it looks similar.

------
fennecfoxen
Now try recreating the _Steins;Gate_ introduction in 8-bit pixel graphics.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3vRheJlpeE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3vRheJlpeE)

(side by side:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8YH-1ljDDk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8YH-1ljDDk)
)

------
madengr
So whose face is in the effect just after the Dr. Who logo appears in the
tunnel? Watch for it in the upper left of the tunnel.

------
basicplus2
the original was done by pointing a camera at a monitor using the hall of
mirrors effect

~~~
roywiggins
My understanding is that the first intro sequence[1] was done that way, with
analog video feedback, but for the Fourth Doctor's intro they were using slit-
scan.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75V4ClJZME4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75V4ClJZME4)

ED: just realized that's probably what you meant by "original." Oops. Yeah,
that's right. In camera effects!

------
roywiggins
P.S. I wasn't sure if this should be a Show HN, because it's a blog post,
though it's got code to play with.

~~~
coryrc
It's for posting your own cool thing, so it could be. Doesn't hurt anything
without though.

